# oscar ate a piece of foil



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

While feeding a pair of oscars a small piece of foil from the cover of the food fell in to the tank and one of the oscars ate it! The foil piece was maybe .5 in. by .5 in. and the oscar is about 9 inches long. 
does any one know if this is going to cause problems?
Thanks


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't noticed anything.
how long would it take to pass thru it's system?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

It should pass on through w/out any problems, though you may want to feed the Oscar some peas to help clean out its digestive system.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

he will have a shiny Bowell movement here soon


----------

